# Corsair \ Antec \ Asetek - Ersatzteile



## Sysnet (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

wollte mal fragen wo ich Ersatzteile für die Wasserkühler von Asetek herbekomme? Im speziellen geht es um eine Corsair H70 sowie um eine Antec 920 (sollten ja die gleichen Halter haben).

Grüße


----------



## cili006 (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn du was hast oder weißt wo - SCHREIB MIR BITTE WOHER DU DIE ERSATZTEILE HAST - THX wäre klasse


----------



## docday (31. Juli 2012)

Die Ersatzteile von corsair H70 gibt es bei der E-Mail....CSGEurope@Corsair.com. Am besten in Englisch schreiben und Rechnung als .PDF anhängen. Dann gehts fix. 
Für die von Asetek und Antec war nichts zu finden. Ich denke mal Support ist nicht deren stärke.


----------

